# Surf fishing for dummies



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been more of a pier fisherman in the past and have not done alot of surf fishing. My question is about setting the drag on a rod when surf fishing. I was reading a thread the other day (a very long one I might ad) about rod holders and noted that alot of responses came back that rod holders would not be pulled over if the drag was set correctly. Is there a test/method as to where to set the drag to prevent this from happening without actually pulling your gear into the sand 10 times to find the actual point where this will happen?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

A lot depends on the spikes you use and the type of sand you put them in. I have never had a spike get pulled over,Even by a big shark. but have seen it with both aluminum angle spikes and PVC tubes.

My aluminum angle post spikes will withstand having 15lbs of drag pulled the when set properly. This is on the shark rods.
My Pompano rods usually sit with about 3-5 lbs of drag pressure (abu 6500's)
Drum rods sit with about 5-8lbs of drag (penn 525's).

I make sure my spikes go at least 16" in the sand and are tight. check them often if the surf is washing over them.

To answer your question about a test method, Clip a hand scale to your rig and pull.that will tell you how much drag is holding.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

by default, drag should be set to 1/3 ur lines breaking point.

sometimes when drags are set correctly there is still the possibility of rod holders being pulled- that's just part of fishing- sometimes you get a slowarse fish and sometimes you get a tiger that runs like a cheetah at the other end of the line.

i was fishing this morning. on a jetty, around 30-38ft above the water. i just let my rod rest on the railings. and this guy set-up beside me and tide his rods to the railings w/ velcro--he got really nice homemade ones, specifically designed for the raillings. When he looked at me, he asked if i'm going to tie my rods down. and i said no. he said well, if a tarpon hits your rod, it's going to flip into the water. i just smiled. a couple of minutes after, my drags screamed-- and my rod didn't even flinch. when i landed the fish it was a 4ft tarpon, he then asked why my rod didn't get dragged into the water. i told him, i have my baitrunner feature on, it's on free spool, even a pinfish can pull line.

an old timer told me once, "IT'S ALL IN THE DRAG."


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Unfortunately many of us (me) learn by mistake. I.E. let a rod get pulled into the water, then back off the drag from there. Hard way to learn, ain't it.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

my way is probably wrong but it works for me...but anyway since i cant really gauge my drag pressure i just set it to where i can easily pull it with 2 fingers and turn the clicker on... never had a rod pulled in but have been close to being spooled a few times  you gotta watch em good.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Clip a hand scale to your rig and pull.that will tell you how much drag is holding.[/QUOTE]


would this be one of those fishing scales?


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

woops i didnt even see that :redface: i guess a boga grip would work ok right?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

redneckfisherman said:


> woops i didnt even see that :redface: i guess a boga grip would work ok right?


yup


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I use*

baitrunner also (great thing) but i also have reels, that don't have that feature. And i don't really have to go thru all that, setting drag with a weight scale....its fishing. I have only used PVC spikes and have never had one flip over by a fish...even large sharks. You pound the spike in the sand, and push it with your hand and if you cant push it over. Then you are good to go, now stick your rod in. Setting the drag also depends on what type of fish you are targeting and what type of rig you are using....if you have circle hooks and are fishing for small gamefish. leave some pressure on your drag, by doing this the fish will hook himself.....If you are going after larger fish and no "Baitrunner mode" then just put the drag as light as you can, and when you see line going out....grab and set the drag as much as you want......Drag is everything...but i rather have it set light and add pressure with my hand....less chance of a big fish breaking you off....but thats just meopcorn:


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

That works for small/medium sized fish for me... ive had my thumbprint erased on some big sharks like that    its hard to tell how big the fish is for me since ive been setting my drag so loosely... you'd think i would have learned to apply at least a little drag by now


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*And*

thats the reason i use "Spinning reels" no "Darkside" or "Burn thumb" for me  i havent gotten my hand burn once, doing it this way....maybe you might want to look at some spinning reels


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

i can remember the first day i went fishing off the pier with my k-mart special spinner... first cast i nearly took off my index finger  and to top that off my bail flipped and my 4 oz sinker did a complete circle and landed quite squarely on the light at the end of the pier... im now banned for life :redface: although since ive learned how to properly cast  so...no fear anymore... hah


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Your title imposes a good name for a Book. Good Post.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*drag*

I set mine to where the drag will hold the bait in place ... loosen it up and then tighten till it holds ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I believe I go along the same line as surfchunker. I'll loosen my drag to where I can reel the slack up in my line, but can't budge the actual sinker/bait.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Yup*

I fish with circle hooks then I just wander over and tighten the drag and reel ... that's when I'm fishing with a fishfinder rig for bigger species 

If I'm closer and fishing for Mullet, Pomps and such with a bottom double drop rig ... I tighten up the drag to a normal level never used a scale to measure it but I guess that would help ....


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I will have to chime in and say that when I am spiking my rods ...not matter what I am fishing for I loosen the drag until I can reel up the slack but not move the weight. You never know when you have some sandfleas out there for pompano and a Black drum wonders by and picks it up. I always set mine the same. You never know what you are going to catch out there. Thats why I have gone to the dark side and love saltwater fishing a lot more then fresh.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah thats a big reason why i like saltwater fishing too. freshwater has very few species to catch and most of them are selective. in saltwater just about any fish will eat anything so you dont know what or how big is on the other end of your line... thats just my .02 though


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

*Thanks,*

I got alot of really good info. I am heading to Oak Island Sat. and will try some of these out to see which one works best for me


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I fish with fish finder rigs 95% of the time and i always set my drag as loose as possible. Just enough to keep the current from taking the line. Never been spooled before I got to a rod to SLOWLY increase the drag and turn the clicker off and more importantly never had a rod pulled out of a spike which was set right.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*oak island*

I always stopped at clems for bait ... lots of shrimp around too ... take a cast net and catch them in the ICW ... your allowed 100 per day


----------

